# Received my rear springs!



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

I placed an order with KollerRacing, and pulled the trigger on some rear springs.

I went with the 'zero drop, 370mm' springs. I received them this past Saturday and couldn't be more excited to get them on.

Wednesday, I'll have them installed. I know there's already before and after pictures posted around the net showing the difference in the ride height, but expect to see some pictures posted in this thread as well.

While I had Andy on the phone, he told me that since my car has low mileage, that I shouldn't worry about the bushings. Since the shocks had already been replaced, he said I would be fine with just ordering only the rear springs.

He did mention replacing some front end components later on down the road, but as everything sits right now, I should be good to go.

Can't wait to put them on the car! Stay posted if you want to see pictures!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Zero drop will be raised from original rear springs. Very easy to replace though. Jack up the rear wheel, take off wheel, disconnect one bolt at bottom of shock, make sure parking brake is off and you may have to have someone stand on the arm to bring it down enough to pull the spring out. I used a small bottle jack to push the arm down a little farther but that's all there is to it.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Zero drop will be raised from original rear springs.


It'll be higher than stock form? That's not something I want to hear... On Kollar's website, it states that the 370mm rear springs, is the standard height.

I'm not trying to jack up the rear to where it looks weird or awkward.
Is it going to affect my ride quality?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

It will be higher because the stock ones sag. I have stock height kings and the stance is way better. Ride will probably be little firmer .


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Every GTO even going back to when they were new were sagged. IMHO the 20mm drops in the back are closer to "stock" and give a good ride. We are only talking about 3/4" but it makes a small difference in handling and looks.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Every GTO even going back to when they were new were sagged. IMHO the 20mm drops in the back are closer to "stock" and give a good ride. We are only talking about 3/4" but it makes a small difference in handling and looks.


Will the Lovell 370's I have, hike the rear up too high?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It shouldn't be "too high" but will obviously be 3/4" higher than a 20mm drop spring. If you put drag bags in them however you will be up even higher even when at low pressure.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Springs are in.

What a HUGE difference! First off, the new ride height is higher, but compliments the GTO.
You can tell a difference in the firmness of the ride. Now, you're not feeling like you're rocking from side to side over every bump you go over.

Very pleased with the 370mm spring height.

Tomorrow, I'll snap some 'after' shots, to post alongside the 'before' picture.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Pictures as promised.

You can see the difference the 370mm made. Look close at the gaps between the rear wheel and the wheel well in the before and after pic. It's a small height adjustment, but the ride has changed for the better!


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Forum Poster said:


> Springs are in.
> 
> What a HUGE difference! First off, the new ride height is higher, but compliments the GTO.
> You can tell a difference in the firmness of the ride. Now, you're not feeling like you're rocking from side to side over every bump you go over.
> ...


I just replaced my rear springs as well, along with fronts springs, koni's all around, and every bushing in there. I also went with stock height Lovells. Very happy with the new stance!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I went with Koni rear shocks and 370mmm lovell's from andy. It raised the car 3/4in on the left and 1 1/4in on the right. The right has settled down now about even with left. 

I like that it raised it. Makes daily driving with stuff in the trunk great. Plus i like the look.

If you want a lowered look 370's definitely aren't what you want. Although the nice thing about the 370's is they will bring your rear camber back to about 0 without installing rear camber adjustable control arm bushings. I was getting HORRIBLE wear on the rear tires before because of the rear sag... Now it's perfect!


----------

